

VC: The People Buying Twitter Stock At A $10 Billion Valuation.. - marcieoum
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/VC-The-People-Buying-Twitter-Stock-At-A-10-4248737.php

======
nivertech
Maybe they hedge long $TWIT with short $FB?

